# Gender of mollies?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Can anyone identify the gender of these mollies?

http://photobucket.com/albums/v260/ravekiss/Mollies/


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pics aren't clear but it looks like one male and one female.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree one male one female but it is hard to tell.


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

there is definitely one male, but the other doesn't show off her (i'm guessing here) fins enough to be sure


----------



## jeez (Dec 30, 2005)

how do u identify the gender of the balloon mollies?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Here ya go Sexing mollies . As far as I know it is the same as with any other molly.


----------



## jeez (Dec 30, 2005)

o ty for the reply! but i think it's different for balloon mollies... do u have any idea about them?


----------



## jeez (Dec 30, 2005)

cause i understand how to determine normal mollies according to the fins but it's kind of different for balloon mollies. can u show me with like pictures for male and female for balloon mollies? maybe that might show.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I just checked online to make sure, and it is the same for balloon mollies. I can't seem to find a picture with them though. Here's what liveaquaria.com had to say about it (note: I think the balloon mollies they are talking about have extra long fins...that's why they are talking about the dorsal fin. The anal fin should be exactly the same for any balloon molly, though) "The pointed anal fin and much larger dorsal fin on the male, and the rounded anal fin and pregnancy spot on the female differentiate the two."

Have you looked at your mollies to try to tell their sex by their anal fins?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

It's the same for all livebearers basically:guppies, endlers, platies, & all mollies


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Can balloon mollies mate and actually have fry?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Let's hope not!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL, salt. I just wondered if the babys are deformed like the parents or do they have any normal fry? If they can't mate, how are they mass produced? I probably don't want to know.....


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I kept some ballon mollies in the past and they breed. This was years ago and I didn't really know how to take care of them so they didn't get full-grown but I'm pretty sure they breed true


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hmm it would be strange having pot-bellied fry! lol


----------



## jeez (Dec 30, 2005)

*well..*

can normal mollies and guppies breed with balloon mollies?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes normal mollies can breed with balloon mollies but guppies? I dont think so


----------

